# Contract Paramedic: Iraq/Afghanistan/Other locations: Input



## Hockey (Jan 28, 2012)

I know this has been brought up before but I am considering doing something adventurous while I'm still young and able to.


I have friends that have been to both Afghanistan and Iraq.  Talking with them, they say it sucks, but it wasn't that bad.  And the money was ridiculously good.

Before doing this, I am doing some significant research on the best company/opportunity that is out there

I know several of our members have done this (akflightmedic and others)


CHS (Comprehensive Health Services)

Onsite OHS 

Triple Canopy

DynCorp International

Those are the only companies I know that are out there that offer contract Paramedic gigs.

I am a new Paramedic, but have been in EMS since 2007.  I know some places want 5+ years and some will waive it for the right people.

I would like to find somewhere that I can make $120,000+ if possible.  (Is it even possible anymore)  Also somewhere that will fly you to and from (don't want to drop the $$$ on airfare if possible)

So with the companies I listed, what are some pros vs cons of each if you have experience with them.  Are there any other companies that you suggest?  

What should I expect going to Afghanistan or Iraq work wise?  Clinic style work?  EMS on a base?  

Where else in the world could I go and make around that salary, that could be interesting?  Alaska doesn't seem to have many jobs like this anymore.

Thanks!


----------



## RipCity (Jan 31, 2012)

Im pretty sure you need to be a veteran with time in a combat zone to be with Triple Canopy. I looked into it once cause i was a medic in the army but they wanted at least an intermediate. Dont quote me  but im 95% sure about it, otherwise i heard its a great company to work for.


----------

